# Sheepskin roller covers... Really this tough??



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

The SW rep sells me on of their 100% Sheepskin roller covers. Little beggars are over $12 but got one on sale for less. He claims that he knows painters who roll oil primer on occassion will leave the cover on the roller and drop the whole thing into the bucket of primer and close the lid. After six months, the roller is as good as new.

Anyone actually try this?? Are the 100% wool covers this tough??

I've become a big fan of the 50/50's, but have yet to try the 100% ones yet.

steve


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I have only seen Industrial painters drop their rollers in 5's and leave them, it is way too big of a mess for me to try to get a roller out of a bucket and try to get it back on the cage while the inside is full of paint.
Sheepskin covers are good, but they are like any other cover, they will wear out. Sales reps push their products so hard that sometimes they forget they are full of crap and start to believe their own BS. I have seen a few sales reps go work for different suppliers and wouldnt you know that the new company they now work for has the best products now, even though 3 months ago they were telling me that everything the other places sold was trash. Sales reps are good for free t-shirts and not much else, you cant believe even a 3rd of what they say.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I use the sheepskin, and i will leave mine in a five overnight. No complaints. I never leave them much longer because i try to take care of my things.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

steve-in-kville said:


> Anyone actually try this?? Are the 100% wool covers this tough??


1-No, I'm not lazy...it's just as easy _and cleaner _to wrap it in plastic
2-Yes, but I've seen it done with cheaper naps too


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

If you can leave a wet sleeve sit for 6 months, you're not working enough


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

slickshift said:


> If you can leave a wet sleeve sit for 6 months, you're not working enough


:thumbup: 


Ask the rep for a field test! lol Tell him you wanna see that in 6 months.....then you might take 2 of them! lol :blink:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

steve-in-kville said:


> The SW rep sells me on of their 100% Sheepskin roller covers. Little beggars are over $12 but got one on sale for less. He claims that he knows painters who roll oil primer on occassion will leave the cover on the roller and drop the whole thing into the bucket of primer and close the lid. After six months, the roller is as good as new.
> 
> Anyone actually try this?? Are the 100% wool covers this tough??
> 
> ...


Steve,

That's the roller I told you about in a thread you started way back when. Awesome roller sleeve. Notice the low spray when you do ceilings? I gladly pay the 12 bucks for them.

Yes, they are that tough, but no, I've never left one in oil for 6 months. If air doesn't get to it, it should be fine though. I've seen lots and lots of painters just knock the roller off into a five. Make sure it sinks to the bottom and it should last.

Who cleans rollers after using them in oil? You could always just leave the roller in the oil paint. If it isn't usable, (I think it will be though), just buy throw aways for oil.


----------



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

When I'm feeling lazy (read everyday...) I put my roller covers in plastic, and then mist a ziplock, and drop it in there. Fresh as a daisy no matter how long you leave it.

I don't know if this is bad form, but it has been working great for me for years.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

You should ask the rep what painter would just drop a tool in paint for 6 months in any case and then reuse it. What a lie from that rep in my opinion. What lab tests have been performed doing this?


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

slickshift said:


> If you can leave a wet sleeve sit for 6 months, you're not working enough



Truth be told, I rarely use oil primers. I stick to latex whenever possible. Its that occassional incident where an area (or home) needs a solid coat of oil primer. Doesn't happen often, but for me, once a month would be a good average.

steve


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow!

You know ALL about sales reps.

Anyhow, I'll leave a roller in the product for lunch, or overnight.
but it's got to be cleaned after that...

..Who takes it off the frame???
r


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2007)

First EVER post here! Looks like a great site to get 'involved' with so here goes...

I've used lambs wool covers for quite a long time. As mentioned, they do have minimal (read, nearly zero)spray and I like the fact they clean out easily. I too use latex where possible BUT when I need to use oils or BIN or any other solvent based coating, I get an appropriate synthetic and usually just throw it away after use.

Oops - almost forgot! They DO last a long, long time if properly cared for...


----------

